# Roccat Studios - Gewinnspiele zu Weihnachten



## Klutten (17. Dezember 2008)

Roccat Studios mit qooler Weihnachtsaktion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pünktlich zu Weihnachten möchte Roccat allen Spielern eine besondere Überraschung bieten und einfach mal Danke sagen. Zusammen mit Clanbase.com werden *zehn *Wunschzettel verlost, die ihr euch natürlich selbst zusammenstellen dürft. Was ihr dafür tun müsst? Besucht einfach die Webseiten der verlinkten Partner und sucht euch euren Wunschtitel aus. 

20th Century Fox  /  Atari  /  Constantin-Film  /  DTP  /  EA  /  Eidos  /  Gamesload  /  Midway  /  Kochmedia  /  Sony  /  SCEI  /  Universum Film  /  2K Games  /  SEGA  /  Rockstar Games 

Danach verliert keine Zeit und schickt Roccat *euren Wunschzettel*, samt Anschrift und Alter unter dem Betreff "X-Mas" an win@roccat.org. *Wichtig: *Bitte gib zu deinem Wunschartikel auch immer den Partner/die Website an auf der dieser zu finden war.
​Doch damit noch nicht genug. Unter allen Einsendern der Wunschzettel verlosen die Roccat-Studios weitere tolle Preise die sich niemand entgehen lassen sollte.

1)      Mydays.de Paintball Action für Dich und deinen Clan + 10 ROCCAT T-Shirts
2)      SAMSUNG SGH-i8510 INNOV8 mirror black
3)      SAMSUNG S2 Portable 500GB HDD
4)      SENNHEISER PC 350 Headset
5)      Tagan El Diable Advance A+case
6)      1x2 2GB DDR3 Chips von AENEON
7)      ROCCAT™ Kone Gaming Mouse + Limited Edition Trucker-Cap
8)      Limited Edition Dungeons & Dragons 4th Edition Rules (English)
9)      Hasbro “Magic Intro-Pack”
10)    UBISOFT Farcry 2
11)    Preorder von Resident Evil 5 oder Street Fighter IV
12)    Rockstar Games GTA 4 Fanpakete 


Wer noch eine weitere Gewinnchance sucht, der kann zusätzlich noch Roccats Partnerseite Clanbase besuchen und am dortigen Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Auch hier winken satte Preise.

1)      SAMSUNG S2 Portable 500GB HDD
2)      Tagan PipeRock 700W Netzteil
3)      Hasbro “Magic Intro-Pack”
4)      1x2 2GB DDR3 Chips von AENEON
5)      ROCCAT™ Kone Gaming Mouse + Limited Edition Trucker-Cap
6)      ROCCAT Limited Edition Fridge samt Energy-Drinks
7)      ROCCAT Limited Edition Fridge samt Energy-Drinks

Bitte beachtet die jeweils ausgeschriebenen Teilnahmebedingungen zu den Gewinnspielen.

Quelle: Roccat Studios


----------



## rabensang (18. Dezember 2008)

So mitgemacht...

Danke Klutten für die Info

EDIT: Juhu, Erster...........


----------



## HorrorAmeise (18. Dezember 2008)

Joh thx for Info, gleich mal was wünschen gehen.


----------



## Saab-FAN (18. Dezember 2008)

Geile Sache das! Thx für die Info
*Wünsch*


----------



## 2Stoned (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch schon mitgemacht, dem ROCCAT Newsletter sei dank ...
Allerdings versteh ich absolut nicht, wo man da bei dem ClanBase Gewinnspiel teilnehmen kann.
Wo muss ich klicken? xD
Ich finde es auf der ClanBase Page irgendwie nicht :/


----------



## GoZoU (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe auch gerade mal meinen Wunschzettel ausgefüllt 
Was ist mit euch, braucht keiner Geschenke? 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Dezember 2008)

ich werde morgen vllt auch mal mitmachen, nur gewinnspiele sind nicht so mein ding, iwie gewinne ich nie was besonderes


----------



## Jami (21. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich einen wunschzettel gewinnen würde, wär det so geil^^
Dann hätte ich so etwa 400€ gespart


----------

